# Windows 2003 Server Netzwerkumgebung ist leer



## tonai (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo...

Wir haben bei 2 neu installierten Windows 2003 Server folgendes Problem festgestellt.

Unter Netzwerkumgebung->gesamters Netzwerk->Microsoft Windows Netzwerk->Domäne-> werden keine Computer angezeigt. Nicht einmal der Server selber.

Wenn ich aber im Explorer \\"Computername" eingebe, habe ich zugriff auf die Freigegebenen Ordner.

Wem ist das Problem bekannt? Wer kennt die Lösung?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Lumakrieger (22. September 2010)

Das möchte ich auch gerne mal wissen. Hat da jemand mittlerweile eine Lösung für?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. September 2010)

Wow, ein 5 Jahre alter Thread ist wieder zum Leben erwacht 

Hast du das selbe Problem wie tunai?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Lumakrieger (24. September 2010)

ja, so in etwa ;-)


----------

